# Rosh Hashana/Erev Yom Kippur/Sukkos/t recipes



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Since we were sharing ideas on the Jewish mamas thread, I thought I start a recipe thread. I'll go first:

Butternut Squash Kugel










Be back with more later.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Pineapple Noodle Kugel

8 oz fine or med. egg noodles
1/2 c. margarine (I use the vegan non-hydrogenated, but I have a friend who makes it with oil and it comes out fine)
3/4 c. sugar
3 eggs
1/2 t. vanilla
1/2 c. (or more) pineapple slices

Boil and drain noodles. Place remaining ingredients in a lender. Blend until smooth. Combine noodles with puree and bake in a greased 9x13 pan or 2 1/2 quart casserole at 375 for 1 hour.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Applesauce Noodle Kugel

6 eggs
4 oz. margarine (see note above about marg.)
1 c. sugar
1 t. vanilla
16 oz. medium egg noodles, cooked and drained
1 16 oz. can applesauce

Melt marg, combine all ingredients, pour into greased 9 x 13 in pan.

Topping - 2 c. crushed cornflakes
1 c. brown sugar
cinnamon to taste

Combine and sprinkle over noodles, patting down Bake at 350 for 1 hour.

The original recipe calls for separating the eggs and beating the whites and folding them in. Personally, I don't find it makes that much of a difference, but if you have the time - go for it.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Chaya's Squash Soup

Saute:
2 T. oil
1 chopped onion
1 chopped carrot
1 t. curry

When soft, add
1 box Imagine no-chicken broth or veggie broth (I sometimes add 1 lg. box and 1 small)
3 lbs butternut squash, peeled and cubed (much easier to do if nuked or steamed first)
2 apples, peeled and chopped

Simmer until veggies are soft. Puree.
Season with:
1/4 t. pepper
salt to taste


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Honey Cake that is delish. This is the best recipe I've found to date with a nice lemon flavor added to the honey/spice mix.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

So - any requests?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, we've got tons of apples and carrots (carrots were on sale, apples were from the farmer's market, then my Mom bought a bag of apples at Costco) and not too much other produce- what are some yummy ways to use them?

Also- besides apples and honey, I know there are other traditional foods for RH- what are they again?


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
OK, we've got tons of apples and carrots (carrots were on sale, apples were from the farmer's market, then my Mom bought a bag of apples at Costco) and not too much other produce- what are some yummy ways to use them?

Also- besides apples and honey, I know there are other traditional foods for RH- what are they again?

Here is a link to an article about the symbolic foods. The most common are apples in honey, pommegranite, carrots, fish, fish head (EW), carrots. You can make side dishes that fit in with the symbolic foods and kill two birds with one stone that way.

As for your carrots - tzimmes or honeyed carrots would be good. Or I can give you a recipe for yet another kugel. Carrot kugel uses 2 lbs of carrots! With your apples, I'd do homemade applesauce and apple crisp (easier) or pie. I love the apple crisp recipe from Laurel's Kitchen.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I am intrigued by the carrot kugel. Please share.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Here goes:

Carrot Kugel~

Boil 2 lbs. carrots until soft.

Puree with 1/2 c. sugar
1/2 c flour
1/4 c. oil or margarine
2 eggs
1 t. vanilla

Pour into greased 8x8 pan, bake at 350 for about an hour, until set and lightly browned on top.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

looove the recipes. Butternut Squash Kugel sounds wonderful. I have to make some this week! I am also going to try and make Challah again. I found a new recipe so I am going to give it another go. It has raisins and poppy seeds, but I'll use sesmae seeds and make Challah french toast this weekend with raspberry syrup







!


----------



## katenyc (May 4, 2005)

June's Apple Crisp (Silver Palate Good Times cookbook)
Serves 6

5-6 Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored & thinly sliced
1.5 T fresh lemon juice
1 c flour
1 c sugar
1.5 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt (optional)
1/2 c (1 stick) unsalted butter (or margarine ) cold, cut into pieces

1. Preheat oven to 350. Grease an 8 in cake pan. (FWIW I often use Pyrex.)
2. Place a layer of apple slices in the pan and sprinkle with lemon juice. Repeat layers until all apples are in the pan. Lightly press on the apples to even them. (I used to do this; now I toss them in willy-nilly and press.)
3. Process the flour, sugar, cinnamon, & salt in a food processor fitted with a steel blade just to combine. Add the butter and process, using repeated pulses, until the mixture resembles coarse meal. (This can be done with fingertips--much faster with the Cuisinart, though, and tastes better for some reason.)
4. Press the crumb mixture evenly over the apples, making sure the edges are well sealed.
5. Bake until the top is golden and the apples are tender, about 1 hour. Serve warm with ice cream (or tofutti!).


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Chava, can you post the Laurel's Kitchen apple crisp recipe?

mv


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

From Laurel's Kitchen:
Diane's Apple Crisp
8 apples (she suggests green pippins)
juice of 1 lemon
1 t. cinnamon
2 T. whole wheat flour
3/4 c. raisins
water or apple juice

Topping
1 c. rolled oats
1/3 c. toasted wheat germ
1/2 c. whole wheat flour
1/2 t. salt
2 t. cinnamon
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. butter or oil (this recipe is written this way and I make it with oil)

Slice apples until you have enough to fill a greased 9x13 pan. In a bowl, mix the apples with lemon juice, cinnamon, flour and raisins. Return them to the baking dish, adding enough water or apple juice to cover the bottom. Mix topping in a bowl and press onto top of apples. Bake at 375 for 25 minutes or until apples are soft.


----------



## Mayapapaya (Mar 7, 2003)

The easiest squash kugel

1 package frozen butternut squash, defrosted
1/3 stick margarine, melted
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup soy milk
3 eggs, beaten
1 tspn cinnamen

Blend wet ingredients well. Add dry ingredients. Mix. Sprinkle top with bit of cinnamen. Bake in oven at 350 for 45-60 minutes or until relatively solid in middle.

My kid's favorite.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Any ideas for what to do with some very salty matzah balls? Besides put them in soup....they are too salty for soup.

mv


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Has anyone ever come across any good vegan takes on traditional dishes? I'm allergic to milk and eggs and the holidays are always very hard cuz everyone always does dairy.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I read a review of a cookbook last year that was supposed to be an amazing Jewish/Israeli vegan cookbook. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I think this might have been the cookbook I read a review of. Not exactly what you are looking for. But I found this one while looking and while the title is 'vegetarian' a review says it is a vegan cookbook.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

thank you chava; i have a kugel of flamnivnmama's from years ago saved to my hard drive.







and now i have one from you.

ps here's the link to andrea's, if anyone is looking for it: http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=51881

susan


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
I think this might have been the cookbook I read a review of. Not exactly what you are looking for. But I found this one while looking and while the title is 'vegetarian' a review says it is a vegan cookbook.

Thank you so much! One review says it even has an eggless challah recipe! Woo hoo! Hopefully it's a good one, b/c in our experience chalah is just regular dry bread w/out the eggs.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I know rosh hashanah is over but I'm trying to collect recipies for simanim for next year, just for fun

anyone have anything good they'd like to share?

this year I did roasted root veggies - incorporating squash, beets, & carrots plus we had potato leek soup.

i found a recipe for simanim salad on aish that i'll make next year


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

At the last minute Friday, I decided to throw together a cholent for Shabbat.

variations on Dafina (Moroccan-style Cholent)

1/2 c. or so Olive oil
1 onions, cut in thin wedges
4 cloves garlic, crushed
1 pound ground beef (I used smart beef---soy substitute)
4 red potatoes cut in thick wedges
1 15-oz can garbanzo beans, drain and rinse
1 15-oz can great northern beans, drain and rinse
2 28-oz cans fire roasted tomatoes
1/2 large box Imagine Tomato Soup
1/2 large box Imagine Vegetable Broth
salt and pepper to taste
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp mace
1/4 tsp ground cloves
2 eggs, in shells (not cracked)

Heat oil; saute onion; add and saute garlic.
Add meat. Saute.
Add potatoes, beans, tomatoes, tomato soup, veggie broth, and spices. Stir gently.
Add 2 eggs directly into the center.

Cover pot and cook in oven 200F until 1 pm the next afternoon.

It was hot and yum and sweet. Went nicely with the sweet challaot we still had left from Rosh HaShanah. I served it with a Moroccan rice with carrots, raisins, and apples. We had yummy apple crisp for dessert. Yummmm....


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

That sounds really yummy. I'm going to have to try it. Dh is not a cholent fan and this would be right up his alley.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey! I got that cookbook off Amazon and it's GREAT! THe only thing I've made so far is banana bread, but even my friend who was visiting said it was the best banana bread she ever ate! Most of the recipes sound SO yummy! Thanks for looking that up for me! btw, it is a vegan cookbook and has a lot on the beginning on why all Jews should be vegan. Neat.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so glad that worked out for you. Enjoy it! Oh - and maybe give us a review of some of the things you try.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

How did I just find this thread? Is there a new one of these? Can we keep this going??







(I know these holidays are a bit of a ways off but still)


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Maybe we should start a summer shabbos recipe thread?


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds good to me!







I'll start one now if I don't see one started already.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

So Andrea, what was that salad you found last year?

Can anyone believe another new year is almost here?

Just last year I was wondering if Chava was going to end up fasting for 48 hours or something....







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i didn't make it but I thought I'd try it this year... here's the link

http://www.aish.com/hhRecipes/hhReci...imanim%20Salad


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh and I am NOT the andrea in the salad right below that LOL


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

bump


----------

